# 5x5 Grow Tent and Yields



## Nottabot420 (Sep 15, 2016)

whats up Growers, im starting my own grow with a 5x5 and im curious about other grower set ups. im thinking on 4 plants in 10gallon smart pots. ill be topping then scrog for the exp. ill veg with a 400w T5 and flower with a double ended 1000w hps in a 5x5 but id like too see a good yield but dont want to sacrifice quality so maybe 6 plants in 7g pots IDK, what do you guys do for your 5x5?


----------



## GreenLeafKief (Sep 15, 2016)

4 plants would love that, 2.5x2.5 each, given the 1000 going, but 6 wouldn't be bad either. Put your tallest 4 in the corners and then the shortest two in the middle?

Sounds like a good problem, not a serious problem  Personally I would grow 4 bushes, each in their own 12-17gal rubbermaid, and switch to simple Hydro to max your yield.
No matter what keep the larger pot/root space size.

What seeds are you using?


----------



## Nottabot420 (Sep 15, 2016)

GreenLeafKief said:


> 4 plants would love that, 2.5x2.5 each, given the 1000 going, but 6 wouldn't be bad either. Put your tallest 4 in the corners and then the shortest two in the middle?
> 
> Sounds like a good problem, not a serious problem  Personally I would grow 4 bushes, each in their own 12-17gal rubbermaid, and switch to simple Hydro to max your yield.
> No matter what keep the larger pot/root space size.
> ...


24k from tru north or maybe acupoco gold havent decided yet both promise good yields and high THC i may go 3 each with your tallest/shortest advice


----------



## GreenLeafKief (Sep 15, 2016)

Are you dead set on the pro pots? Even if you do everything perfectly, don't you think you are immediately sacrificing 10% yield ++, and perhaps 1 week++ of time?

Not an insult just curious, always learning.


----------



## Nottabot420 (Sep 15, 2016)

GreenLeafKief said:


> Are you dead set on the pro pots? Even if you do everything perfectly, don't you think you are immediately sacrificing 10% yield ++, and perhaps 1 week++ of time?
> 
> Not an insult just curious, always learning.


what do you mean? coco other than soil or hydro? i dont really know much about the hydro set up and ive read that soil has the best taste i figure go middle and try nutrients since its my first grow i want good quality dank and im not sure if a hydro set up can do that or what the yield would be if thats what you mean. my budget is 2k and with just tent lights and everything i need for coco is about 1500


----------



## GreenLeafKief (Sep 15, 2016)

IMHO the biggest issue with taste is that growers are lazy towards the end of flowering and do not flush enough/do not flush at all, and just go nutrients 100% all the way to harvest, which creates harsh taste. #2 is that most people don't know how to jar cure or maintain flavor and just dry the buds.

I've never had a problem with hydro taste, if you were going for superior 10/10 quality and 10/10 taste no exceptions then sure, go pro pots, but I expect 8/10 yields. You mentioned yield so immediately I thought of something like a 5-gallon bucket setup, which makes them easy to move, or a two-plant-per-17Gal system, which is harder to move plants around with but ultimately gives roots more room.
I think you would see 8.5/10 or 9/10 taste, but 10/10 yield.

have a good evening


----------



## Nottabot420 (Sep 16, 2016)

GreenLeafKief said:


> IMHO the biggest issue with taste is that growers are lazy towards the end of flowering and do not flush enough/do not flush at all, and just go nutrients 100% all the way to harvest, which creates harsh taste. #2 is that most people don't know how to jar cure or maintain flavor and just dry the buds.
> 
> I've never had a problem with hydro taste, if you were going for superior 10/10 quality and 10/10 taste no exceptions then sure, go pro pots, but I expect 8/10 yields. You mentioned yield so immediately I thought of something like a 5-gallon bucket setup, which makes them easy to move, or a two-plant-per-17Gal system, which is harder to move plants around with but ultimately gives roots more room.
> I think you would see 8.5/10 or 9/10 taste, but 10/10 yield.
> ...


i feel you on the flush and jar cure, that is why i decided to start my own grow, ill try a hydro set up later down the line when i finish my grow room but for now i have just the tent to work with 8.5/9 out of 10 taste is not a bad number esp if yield is great my grow room will be 9'x14'x12' so i know i can get a nice hydro setup in there but i better do more research on it first i got the grow boss book otw but if you know any other hydro help please let me know, and btw id love to know your set up and annual yields


----------



## GreenLeafKief (Sep 16, 2016)

I have finished 3 outdoor grows on a much larger scale (male problems, deer problems, skunk problems - actual skunk lol)

I remember my first hydro indoor grow setup several years ago. So exciting. Got about 5 ounces off of a 250HPS (no MH for veg) and about 2-3 ounces off a 150HPS (1 plant, no MH).

Technically a poor GPW, but there were so many lessons learned. Many buds were resin-coated but ultimatly fluffy.
Got 70/30 sat/indica seeds, or maybe even 80/20, and didn't realize how much they'd stretch vs. soil. Had massive colas at the reflector, and even though I FIM'd successfully there was too much space left over in the area. Flowering at about 18inches got them to about 50-52 inches at harvest. Amazing plants by the way, totally just me being an idiot, Emerald Triangle and Dinafem.

I have since gotten much better results (0.75 gpw with same lights my grow, 0.8ish set up somebody else 400w, 0.9 set up somebody else 600w)

All my experience is either outdoors or with MH / HPS. I have two open threads up now about setting up LED lighting, my new project. Its been a while for me so although young I consider myself 'old-school' hehe.

*_________________________________________________________________________________

I still recommend easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy hydro for you!! I am always trying to be nice and polite, but I really think you could see 15, 20% yield increase WITH shaving a week off veg.
17gal black Rubbermaid containers, net pots, Hydroton (reusable) air pump ($20/4 plants), air stones (typically 2 full crop reusable or 3 flowerings), 8 feet of 1/4 inch plastic tubing per plant, done. cheap. GAINS.
Peace*


----------



## GreenLeafKief (Sep 16, 2016)

Nottabot420 said:


> i feel you on the flush and jar cure, that is why i decided to start my own grow, ill try a hydro set up later down the line when i finish my grow room but for now i have just the tent to work with 8.5/9 out of 10 taste is not a bad number esp if yield is great my grow room will be 9'x14'x12' so i know i can get a nice hydro setup in there but i better do more research on it first i got the grow boss book otw but if you know any other hydro help please let me know, and btw id love to know your set up and annual yields


One of my fave recent grow journals, and a simple setup. Great example of what YOU could do. This guy went above the holy 1.0, and with 1000s I think you could do similarly. 

http://www.growweedeasy.com/600w-dwc-cannabis-grow-journal


----------



## Nottabot420 (Sep 16, 2016)

GreenLeafKief said:


> I have finished 3 outdoor grows on a much larger scale (male problems, deer problems, skunk problems - actual skunk lol)
> 
> I remember my first hydro indoor grow setup several years ago. So exciting. Got about 5 ounces off of a 250HPS (no MH for veg) and about 2-3 ounces off a 150HPS (1 plant, no MH).
> 
> ...


checked out the video, "badazz" and it seems hydro is not as exspensive as i thought


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 17, 2016)

Do 4 plants in 5 gal pots. The 1000w should sqeeze out about 1.5 pounds for you. More if youre really good.


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Sep 17, 2016)

Nottabot420 said:


> whats up Growers, im starting my own grow with a 5x5 and im curious about other grower set ups. im thinking on 4 plants in 10gallon smart pots. ill be topping then scrog for the exp. ill veg with a 400w T5 and flower with a double ended 1000w hps in a 5x5 but id like too see a good yield but dont want to sacrifice quality so maybe 6 plants in 7g pots IDK, what do you guys do for your 5x5?


I have a 4.5x4.5 tent, and I run a sea of green. Coco, with a 1000W light. My last 3 runs with that setup have all been around 2.5 pounds. You probably won't hit that first time out, but after you've got a few runs under your belt, it's quite feasible.


----------



## Nottabot420 (Sep 18, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> I have a 4.5x4.5 tent, and I run a sea of green. Coco, with a 1000W light. My last 3 runs with that setup have all been around 2.5 pounds. You probably won't hit that first time out, but after you've got a few runs under your belt, it's quite feasible.


how many plants and what size pots for your Sea of Green?


----------



## joey.bagadonuts (Sep 18, 2016)

A 5x5 tent is what I'm planning on growing in next. I want to do 9 plants in 3.5 gallon DWC buckets. LST and Scrog them all. 

With a 1000w light shouldn't be too hard to get 1-2 pounds. 

I'm a rookie grower though...


----------



## Nottabot420 (Sep 20, 2016)

i decided to go with a perpetual grow both in 5x5 tents im pretty sure i got what i need for a flower tent but im not sure about the veg tent set up, im going with a 400w t5, my questions are am i going too need a carbon filter in this tent? will clip fans be enough for air flow and do i even need an exhaust fan? also can i run 2 different lights on different timers from 1 ballast?


----------



## 4nikator (Sep 20, 2016)

Skunk Baxter said:


> I have a 4.5x4.5 tent, and I run a sea of green. Coco, with a 1000W light. My last 3 runs with that setup have all been around 2.5 pounds. You probably won't hit that first time out, but after you've got a few runs under your belt, it's quite feasible.


Do you have a heat problem with that 1K light?


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Sep 20, 2016)

4nikator said:


> Do you have a heat problem with that 1K light?


I have a 435 cubic foot fan, which helps. But yeah, it does get warm in there in the summertime. I have 3 lights in that room altogether, and I need an air conditioner during the warm months.


----------



## michaellcousar (Feb 21, 2020)

Few days ago, I was searching a 5x5 Grow Tent and get much of blog where they reviewed every tent. I had bought a 5x5 Grow Tent to depend on their review and now i am fully satisfy. Actually i am using LED grow lights, i think if anyone want highest yielding, they should pick led grow light. I want to thank the blog owner for honest review. Here the blog link you can follow,








#10 Best 5x5 Grow Tent Reviews 2022 (Setup VIDEO)


We Reviewd 10 Best 5x5 grow tent and Ventilation kits. Discussed all key features, pors, cons and a easy setup video included.




mygardenings.com


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Nottabot420 said:


> i feel you on the flush and jar cure, that is why i decided to start my own grow, ill try a hydro set up later down the line when i finish my grow room but for now i have just the tent to work with 8.5/9 out of 10 taste is not a bad number esp if yield is great my grow room will be 9'x14'x12' so i know i can get a nice hydro setup in there but i better do more research on it first i got the grow boss book otw but if you know any other hydro help please let me know, and btw id love to know your set up and annual yields


I know this is an old post but for anybody wondering about a 5x5 tent.. I got 9 plants altogether. Six wit 38days from sprout and three blue cheese a week behind them..Day 20 flower today, topped them at least once and tied them down mid veg for a few weeks..This will b my first harvest (if all goes well) with this tent but I knowfor next time to do 4-6 plants max, I’m thinking 6 vegged for two weeks longer (8wks) in same size pot (7-10ga fabrics) I got a 4ft T5 light now so ima bUild a 5x2.5ft grow box for veg and gonna train the shit out of 4-6 of em and have them ready to go in and a day or two after harvest I’l clean the tent up and spray down the plants wit a miticide in the veg room before transporting em.. I wanna transplant 2.5-3 week old seedlings on calmag and voodoo juice from solo cups to 2-3gal pots pre ammended wit Gaia green all purpose and give them another 3-4 weeks in that, then upsize them to there final pot give them about a week to 10 days utilizing the time to train and make sure my tent is loaded wit bud sites then flip em to 12/12.. orrrr if I only do four of em il put em straight into 7s from solo cups under the T5 on a 2 month veg cycle throw em in the room an see how full it looks (probly packed) n go from there..


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 23, 2020)

I thought 9 would be good for a 5x5 but I jus added trying to get a quick harvest this run ...4-6 Scrogged out in 5+ gal pots is your best bet probly!


----------



## AstroBear87 (Jul 8, 2020)

canadiantoker420 said:


> I know this is an old post but for anybody wondering about a 5x5 tent.. I got 9 plants altogether. Six wit 38days from sprout and three blue cheese a week behind them..Day 20 flower today, topped them at least once and tied them down mid veg for a few weeks..This will b my first harvest (if all goes well) with this tent but I knowfor next time to do 4-6 plants max, I’m thinking 6 vegged for two weeks longer (8wks) in same size pot (7-10ga fabrics) I got a 4ft T5 light now so ima bUild a 5x2.5ft grow box for veg and gonna train the shit out of 4-6 of em and have them ready to go in and a day or two after harvest I’l clean the tent up and spray down the plants wit a miticide in the veg room before transporting em.. I wanna transplant 2.5-3 week old seedlings on calmag and voodoo juice from solo cups to 2-3gal pots pre ammended wit Gaia green all purpose and give them another 3-4 weeks in that, then upsize them to there final pot give them about a week to 10 days utilizing the time to train and make sure my tent is loaded wit bud sites then flip em to 12/12.. orrrr if I only do four of em il put em straight into 7s from solo cups under the T5 on a 2 month veg cycle throw em in the room an see how full it looks (probly packed) n go from there..


How did the crop turn out?


----------



## GrowersPace (Aug 18, 2021)

Nottabot420 said:


> whats up Growers, im starting my own grow with a 5x5 and im curious about other grower set ups. im thinking on 4 plants in 10gallon smart pots. ill be topping then scrog for the exp. ill veg with a 400w T5 and flower with a double ended 1000w hps in a 5x5 but id like too see a good yield but dont want to sacrifice quality so maybe 6 plants in 7g pots IDK, what do you guys do for your 5x5?


So I usually don’t post but noticed your above question and thought I would share my own experience with yields in a 5x5. Also how I can consistently deliver 2.5-3.0 pounds per grow depending on the strain and seed quality. First, I believe like many that the investment in a high quality LED will pay huge dividends and more than pay for itself over and over for years to come. I run a Growers Choice 720 which is a beast for a 5x5 tent. With their controller you can get close to 800 Watts though I would never go there without using CO2. It’s simply too much light unless you have a unique strain which responds well to getting blasted. I think many new growers are guilty of too much light. I know I was and actually had one grow where I got a little lazy and didn’t open the tent in the final weeks of flowering Garlic Cookies and 33rd degree. When I did check not only had my plants dried on the stalk, many of the buds closest to the lights turned yello and brown and looked burnt. I ran the GC720 at 100% which was a newbie mistake. If the tips of your leaves are flat or pointing down it’s too much light. The plant will tell you all you need to know and in this case you want the leaves and tips pointing up toward your lights. Like if you took your hand and laid it flat and then pointed all your fingers up. Despite my obvious mistake I still yielded over two pounds and though many of my trichomes were still clear when they dried it’s still better smoke than anything you can buy at a dispensary. If anyone is actually interested in knowing the rest and my setup you can reach out here. If your in Chicago can help with setups and grow advice…. Peace


----------



## Lenin1917 (Aug 18, 2021)

I've got 12 in sog in a 4x4, no clue how they'll yield but given how short they are probably around a lb, I'll find out in 6 weeks or so(probably closer to 8 for a couple though)


----------



## Onextremebuzz (Nov 14, 2021)

I did a 20 gallon and I think it's just enough. For a one plant scrog although 4 could yield just the same in less veg time.


----------



## Jules1976 (Nov 14, 2021)

GreenLeafKief said:


> IMHO the biggest issue with taste is that growers are lazy towards the end of flowering and do not flush enough/do not flush at all, and just go nutrients 100% all the way to harvest, which creates harsh taste. #2 is that most people don't know how to jar cure or maintain flavor and just dry the buds.
> 
> I've never had a problem with hydro taste, if you were going for superior 10/10 quality and 10/10 taste no exceptions then sure, go pro pots, but I expect 8/10 yields. You mentioned yield so immediately I thought of something like a 5-gallon bucket setup, which makes them easy to move, or a two-plant-per-17Gal system, which is harder to move plants around with but ultimately gives roots more room.
> I think you would see 8.5/10 or 9/10 taste, but 10/10 yield.
> ...


Another flusher if your weed taste funny it's pretty much guaranteed you dried you weed wrong


----------

